# Mon DD PPC avec Leopard reconnu sous Macbook Intel ?!



## Seventeen (8 Août 2012)

Surprise, après plantage je décide de me débarrasser de mon PPC G5 top vieux désormais. En prenant le DD principal et en le chargeant dans un dock USB, pour récupérer des données, je m'aperçois qu'il est bootable et fonctionnel depuis un Macbook Intel !

Seules quelques applis PPC ne marchent pas dessus.


----------



## edd72 (8 Août 2012)

Leopard étant PPC et Intel, c'est possible sur un Mac Intel époque Leopard.

Il n'y a pas de version PPC ou Intel de Leopard, Leopard est "Universal" (contrairement à la version "retail" de Tiger qui n'est que PPC et à SL qui n'est que Intel).

Ton Mac Intel date d'avant l'été 2009?


----------



## Seventeen (8 Août 2012)

Oui Macbook Core 2 duo qu'un ami m'a prêté pour dépanner en attendant le Mac Mini, avec Snow Leopard et W7 en natif dessus. J'avais peur pour mes mails non sauvegardés, et je peux carrément booter sur Leopard PPC comme si j'étais encore sur le G5.

Je pensais que le DD étant formaté pour systeme PPC, il n'était pas bootable sous Intel. erreur, ca marche quand même.


----------

